
Live Chat with anyone on Facebook (even non friends) - weakwire
Messed around a bit and i found something really interesting.
You can chat live with anyone at facebook even people you are not connected.<p>You can even see when the other party is typing and read your message.<p>First find his facebook id. You can do it at http://findmyfacebookid.com/ or any other service.<p>http://www.facebook.com/othelis ---&#62; id= 699313289<p>Open you browser's console at facebook and type<p>Chat.openTab(id) eg. Chat.openTab(699313289)<p>You can live chat  with strangers and non friends now and get notified when they read your message!
======
msoad
I have two Facebook accounts that are complete strangers to each other.

When I sent a message from one to the other one, message didn't pop up. It was
in "Others" section of my account inbox.

So it's basically a normal message that you can send to anyone now. Even Zuck

------
adkatrit
Facebook IM Roulette

Chat.openTab(Math.floor(Math.random() * 100000000))

~~~
kevincennis
Chat.openTab(~~(Math.random() * 1e8))

------
samwillis
Interesting...

Chat with Mark Zuckerberg:

    
    
      javascript:Chat.openTab(4)

~~~
joezhou
haha, pls do it and report back

------
why-el
This is not surprising because Facebook treats chat and messages as the same.
They both end up in the same thread. So as you can send a message to anybody,
you can "chat" with anybody. Whatever you wrote will be received in their
inbox as a regular message.

I am not sure what happens with people who choose not to receive messages from
the public though.

------
DanielBMarkham
Ouch.

I can't help but think that somewhere at Facebook there's a huge fire-drill
going on right now.

~~~
objclxt
I am wondering why the OP decided to post it here, rather than try and get a
bug bounty (edit: assuming it's a genuine issue, seems like maybe it isn't).
It would probably be worth a fair amount...certainly a few thousand at least.
Facebook are normally pretty happy for you to disclose after they fix it, so
you can still get the PR...

~~~
DanielBMarkham
After I commented, I flagged the post. I'm not comfortable with this being on
HN. FB should have a chance to fix it.

On the plus side, the entire thing may just be a misunderstanding. Other
commenters are pointing out that it doesn't really live message them if you're
not friends, just regular messages them -- which you could do anyway. It's
just the UI appears that you are live messaging.

We'll see. But you're right -- very odd to post that here with a reward being
easily available.

~~~
weakwire
Confirming it's the default behavior. After some googling this call is known
on the internet. It's just a shortcut to the original(quite hidden) behavior.
Check comments below with "FacebookChatRoulette". It's interesting how easy
and automated can be to send a msg to anyone. So that raises some concerns.
Definetly not a bug ..

------
nickbarnwell
This is no different than navigating to that person's page and clicking on the
'Message' button. It's not a vulnerability.

~~~
weakwire
You can see when is typing or if he/she read your message

~~~
codecurve
After you send a message, you can select open in chat from the actions drop
down.

------
patorjk
You can also get someone's Facebook ID via this URL:
<http://graph.facebook.com/user_name_here>

------
Mithorium
This isn't news. Chat and messaging are one and the same. You can message
anyone, and you can migrate conversations arbitrarily between the chat and
message UI, or even both at the same time. If you message someone who you
don't have good reason to message, facebook will classify it as spam and send
it to their "other" box.

------
kidh0
Facebook id number 1, 2 and 3 do not exists.

~~~
msoad
Because Mark deleted them after he made sure his POSTs are working

------
habosa
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-first-20-people-to-
sign-u...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-first-20-people-to-sign-up-for-
facebook-2011-5?op=1)

Here are some fun people you can chat with. I felt kinda bad bugging Zuck with
a message but how could I resist?

------
gansai
<http://findmyfacebookid.com/> is a way to find real human users of facebook
and currently using facebook.

~~~
weakwire
<http://findmyfacebookid.com> is just a mean to get fb id.
<http://graph.facebook.com/user_name_here> is the official way to to that

------
tomasien
Noooo Chat and Messaging are the same thing, and you've always been able to
message strangers. Just go to their profile and hit "message".

~~~
weakwire
can you see when they receive the message and when there are typing? Also it
appears on the main chat window?

------
spleeder
I think it has already been fixed. It's not working for me anymore. Too bad, I
was having fun.

~~~
Peroni
Go to the users page and click 'message'. It's the exact same thing.

------
HugoDias
Holy crap, it really works

~~~
weakwire
yeap!

~~~
HugoDias
But don't work like it should. The chat only appears to the addressee if he
opens a chat box to chat with you ..

~~~
weakwire
In my case it opens instantly..

------
anirban24in
ZukerBerg would be getting more money for getting hits for this bullshit
too....why would he want to debug it???

------
vicky_rockstar
Oops it worked for me...!

